# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.5.7 01a17392a3e6 (2020-04-22)



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Everyone getting 2020.12.5.7 that had 2020.12.5.6?
Any updates?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This appears to be an update for the people who were on the 2020.12.5.6 beta.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

PaulT said:


> Everyone getting 2020.12.5.7 that had 2020.12.5.6?
> Any updates?


A friend who had 12.5.6 and just got updated to 12.5.7 says the release notes are the same, except it specifically mentions that you can't exceed the speed limit on AutoPilot with the stopping feature engaged.
He didn't remember seeing that spelled out in the previous release.

His assumption is that it is just tweaks and adjustments -- minor improvements that the driver may not even notice.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Yea, 12.5.7 seems to be more finicky with allowing you to go over the speed limit if auto-steer is enabled. You were locked at 35 on slower roads, it seems to enforce that up to perhaps 45 now. On 50MPH roads, you can go higher.


----------

